# Substitute for Bakers Chocolate?



## BrianMorin (May 1, 2006)

I am wondering if I can substitute cocoa powder, in someway, for bakers chocolate in the bar form??? I feel that one might have to add some butter or milk, or something to the cocoa to give you a working consitance. Or maybe you can just use in as is (with the possible addition of sweetener) to a milk based food??? Questions, questions, questions...  

If someone has some suggestions they would be much appreciated.


----------



## GB (May 1, 2006)

Bakers chocolate is unsweetened and cocoa powder is sweet so I do not think one would make a good sub for the other.

What are you making where you would want a substitute?


----------



## jennyema (May 1, 2006)

Bakers is also a brand of chocolate.

From Joy of Baking.com

"To convert a cake recipe that uses bittersweet or semisweet chocolate to one using *cocoa*information taken from Rose Levy Beranbaum's Cake Bible*)*
** 
*Substitute* 1 tablespoon plus 1 3/4 teaspoons (9.5 grams) of *cocoa*, 1 tablespoon plus 1/2 teaspoon (14.5 grams) granulated white sugar, 1 1/2 teaspoons (7 grams) unsalted butter for every ounce (28 grams) of bittersweet or semisweet chocolate. Also, dissolve the *cocoa* in at least 1/4 cup (60 ml) hot liquid to bring out the *cocoa's* full flavor.
 
To convert a cake recipes that uses unsweetened chocolate to one using *cocoa*: (information taken from Rose Levy Beranbaum's Cake Bible)
 
*Substitute* 3 tablespoons (18 grams) *cocoa *plus 1 tablespoon (14 grams) unsalted butter for every 1 ounce (28 grams) of unsweetened chocolate. Dissolve the *cocoa* in at least 2 tablespoons of liquid in the recipe to bring out the *cocoa's* full flavor."


----------



## BrianMorin (May 1, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> Bakers chocolate is unsweetened and cocoa powder is sweet so I do not think one would make a good sub for the other.
> 
> What are you making where you would want a substitute?




Hi GB, I am talking about 100% cocoa, un-sweetened and unadulteraded, right from the cocoa bean. Rosted and ground.


----------



## BrianMorin (May 1, 2006)

jennyema said:
			
		

> Bakers is also a brand of chocolate.
> 
> From Joy of Baking.com
> 
> ...



*Bingo!* Thanks a lot...


----------



## randall27 (May 1, 2006)

Hi Brain;
use a high quality red cocoa because of it`s high cocoa butter content.
The ratio is three tlbs. cocoa plus one tlbs. butter for a one ounce square
of unsweetened chocolate. Good luck and let me know what you made and how it tuned out.                 
                                        T.T.F.N
                                      Randall 27.


----------



## BrianMorin (May 1, 2006)

randall27 said:
			
		

> Hi Brain;
> use a high quality red cocoa because of it`s high cocoa butter content.
> The ratio is three tlbs. cocoa plus one tlbs. butter for a one ounce square
> of unsweetened chocolate. Good luck and let me know what you made and how it tuned out.
> ...



Thanks Randall; I'm going to be making chocolate cheese cake with citrus zest (orange, lime and lemon) and a touch of the juice from all three.


----------



## BrianMorin (May 6, 2006)

jennyema said:
			
		

> ...To convert a cake recipes that uses unsweetened chocolate to one using *cocoa*: (information taken from Rose Levy Beranbaum's Cake Bible)
> 
> *Substitute* 3 tablespoons (18 grams) *cocoa *plus 1 tablespoon (14 grams) unsalted butter for every 1 ounce (28 grams) of unsweetened chocolate. Dissolve the *cocoa* in at least 2 tablespoons of liquid in the recipe to bring out the *cocoa's* full flavor."




Hi Jennyemma: 

I went onto the Karft website to find out how many squares there was in an ounce and could not find the answer. I left them a message, but probably will not recieve an answer till Monday; I am wanting to make a chocolate cheese cake this week-end. If you know the answer, which I'm pretty sure you do, please give my cage a shake. 

Thanks  :


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 6, 2006)

I'm still not really sure of which direction you are going here, Bri - but generally a "square" of baking chocolate is 1 oz - but read the label to double check.

Since you mention the Kraft website - are you trying to make one of the Kraft Chocolate Cheesecake recipes using cocoa powder instead of bar chocolate? 

Jennyema gave you some good advice a couple of days ago ... but here is another "how to sub chocolates" website at Baking 911


----------



## mish (May 6, 2006)

Bri, I don't know the conversion, but I'll rattle your cage anyway.  I wonder if you could use a tsp or so of instant coffee granules. Never tried it myself.

Here are a few recipes for chocolate cheesecake that don't include Baker's Chocolate. Perhaps you can tweak the recipe to your liking. (The coffee liqueur and maple syrup sound interesting.)

http://www1.xe.net/lowfat/recipes/des_0003.htm


http://cheesecake-recipes.kraftfoods.com/cheesecake_31.html
(I would definitely omit the cookies on the outside here  .)


http://cake.allrecipes.com/AZ/DibticFrindlyChcltChsck.asp


----------



## BrianMorin (May 6, 2006)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> I'm still not really sure of which direction you are going here, Bri - but generally a "square" of baking chocolate is 1 oz - but read the label to double check.
> 
> Since you mention the Kraft website - are you trying to make one of the Kraft Chocolate Cheesecake recipes using cocoa powder instead of bar chocolate?
> 
> Jennyema gave you some good advice a couple of days ago ... but here is another "how to sub chocolates" website at Baking 911




Thanks Micheal, I've taken note of the site. The problem I was having was this: the recipies were saying i.e. one square of chocolate, the great information that Jennyema gave me was saying 28g or 32g (plus oz equivalents). I wanted to believe that one square was an oz or 28 grams but dared not...   ← if you didn't know this is a chicken.

Thanks Micheal...


----------



## BrianMorin (May 6, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> Bri, I don't know the conversion, but I'll rattle your cage anyway.  I wonder if you could use a tsp or so of instant coffee granules. Never tried it myself.
> 
> Here are a few recipes for chocolate cheesecake that don't include Baker's Chocolate. Perhaps you can tweak the recipe to your liking. (The coffee liqueur and maple syrup sound interesting.)
> 
> ...




Waw, this is great. To late for my present needs, but is on my future cheese cake list. When I make cheese cake for a friend I make it with all the works, fat and all, but for myself I think I could use something with a little bit less fat and sugar. These recipes are definitely worth checking out. 

Oh ya, I'd lose the cookies too. 

Thanks


----------



## BrianMorin (May 6, 2006)

randall27 said:
			
		

> Hi Brain;
> use a high quality red cocoa because of it`s high cocoa butter content.
> The ratio is three tlbs. cocoa plus one tlbs. butter for a one ounce square
> of unsweetened chocolate. Good luck and let me know what you made and how it tuned out.
> ...



Chocolate cheese cake. and I'll let you know. 

Sorry but what is T.T.F.N. ← Newbee to the chat scene 

Thanks Randall


----------

